# camouflage



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I make a small research on ebay which camouflage I take: tarnnetz | eBay
Can someone help me a little?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The best camo is the one you need for the environment you are in--
urban, woods, desert, etc.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

what do you mean with?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wear the cammo that will help you blend in to the environment you're in at the time. Don't wear desert cammo in the woods or vice versa. Are those suits or blankets on the ebay link?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

and if you have a group/family... pick a pattern and make it the organization standard... avoid one used by local police... you might need to ID people by camo pattern.. 

avoid UN pattern...everybody will be shooting at them


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

i mean something like that: Tarnnetz Fangnetz Tarnoptik Tarn Netz Outdoor 2x3m Blätterimitat NEU ! | eBay
For Woods not Desert.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Could prove useful.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have used the cammo burlap for quick ground blinds. It has worked well for deer and turkey in the Southeast USA.

I should add that I prefer to brush in a blind. I have better luck not being busted that way too.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My personal favorite camo


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm willing to bet it doesn't look nearly as good on you.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> I'm willing to bet it doesn't look nearly as good on you.


I am willing to bet youd be right


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

so i got some from an shop thats not cheap but i will try it out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Make sure you get the poles that go with the netting. That way you not only break up the shape of the equipment or shelter, but you also reduce reflection.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

that what i got are for the garden and see how is quality and so on. 80% look like rubbish.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The secret to camouflage is motion control. As long as you are still, it doesn't really matter what the pattern is. And if you move - it still doesn't really matter what the camo pattern is.

I don't know where you are, what your region looks like - especially from the air since it looks like you are getting a large net / tarp / cover, but you want to go with similar colors and camouflage your camouflage with natural dirt and foliage. Tie it so it doesn't wave in the breeze (motion) and maybe look at what can mask a heat signature since you are more visible by FLIR from above than the visible light spectrum anyway.

And personally - my favorite camo is ASAT - ASAT Camo | All Season All Terain















Not sure they make it in tarps and nets.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> maybe look at what can mask a heat signature since you are more visible by FLIR from above than the visible light spectrum anyway.


THAT is another huge problem! 99% of all Drones, Mil Aircraft with Opical cams use Thermal Image.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> and if you have a group/family... pick a pattern and make it the organization standard... avoid one used by local police... you might need to ID people by camo pattern..
> 
> avoid UN pattern...everybody will be shooting at them


that - plus they'll be shooting anyone that has gear that looks like it was casualty pilfered ....


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

lol the police and carmo?!
The wear Street Cloth for research and the have there uniform.

there some pictures from the austrian military Archive: Foto bzw. Grafik - skaliert auf 1024 x 857 pixel (Ihr Monitor: 1920 x 1200 pixel)
Foto bzw. Grafik - skaliert auf 1280 x 853 pixel (Ihr Monitor: 1920 x 1200 pixel)
Foto bzw. Grafik - skaliert auf 1024 x 731 pixel (Ihr Monitor: 1920 x 1200 pixel)
Foto bzw. Grafik - skaliert auf 1280 x 817 pixel (Ihr Monitor: 1920 x 1200 pixel)
that is what the call camo...

Bundesheer - Medienarchiv Infanterie - Fotogalerien more pictures.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Check this site : http://www.militaryclothing.com/
You have various things to find there, either for professionals or just for personal use. I have t-shirts which are from cotton and very comfy.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

i need only a camo net.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

GTGallop said:


> The secret to camouflage is motion control. As long as you are still, it doesn't really matter what the pattern is. And if you move - it still doesn't really matter what the camo pattern is.
> 
> I don't know where you are, what your region looks like - especially from the air since it looks like you are getting a large net / tarp / cover, but you want to go with similar colors and camouflage your camouflage with natural dirt and foliage. Tie it so it doesn't wave in the breeze (motion) and maybe look at what can mask a heat signature since you are more visible by FLIR from above than the visible light spectrum anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree. ASAT is maybe the best and definitely my favorite. 
And the vanish 3d suit will go over your other clothing


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

User Name said:


> i need only a camo net.


Here is what I'd do then...

Look on Google Earth and take a pic of the area you are looking at. Keep in mind this is only one season and usually the season your area has the least clouds.
Below is a pic of a trail I get out on a lot. For those in my area it is the Spur Cross trail into the Tonto National forest close to where the Skull Mesa trail splits off. Lat and Long are in the screen shot at the bottom. 








Then see if you have some software to reduce the pixels and make it very digitized. I used the basic Paint program that is in all windows machines.
From there draw some boxes on the side - four to six. Black border with white in it.
Then use your paint picker tool to select colors that you see in your pixelated areal photo. Then use the paint bucket tool to fill the squares. That will show you what you are looking for and what your camo pattern should look like.

Here is my final product.








Now go shopping.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Now go shopping.


i found only rubbish on ebay.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> and if you have a group/family... pick a pattern and make it the organization standard... avoid one used by local police... you might need to ID people by camo pattern..
> 
> avoid UN pattern...everybody will be shooting at them


 Good idea and avoid the color blue and any bargain deals on blue helmets.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> The secret to camouflage is motion control. As long as you are still, it doesn't really matter what the pattern is. And if you move - it still doesn't really matter what the camo pattern is.
> 
> I don't know where you are, what your region looks like - especially from the air since it looks like you are getting a large net / tarp / cover, but you want to go with similar colors and camouflage your camouflage with natural dirt and foliage. Tie it so it doesn't wave in the breeze (motion) and maybe look at what can mask a heat signature since you are more visible by FLIR from above than the visible light spectrum anyway.
> 
> ...


 Very true. The human eye is naturally drawn to motion. On a side note, I've had deer close enough to spit on just by sitting still in an old m65 OD field jacket and blue jeans.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

User Name said:


> THAT is another huge problem! 99% of all Drones, Mil Aircraft with Opical cams use Thermal Image.


 If you are being hunted by FLIR from the air you're caught.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Quite every Gov thinks use Thermal Cams. There are other Systems than FLIR out there.
Even Police use Thermal Cams. So that is the major Problem of the future.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Burlap lots of burlap and in different colors


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Quite every Gov thinks use Thermal Cams. There are other Systems than FLIR out there.
> Even Police use Thermal Cams. So that is the major Problem of the future.


Not really
If you know how they work
Most vehicles and aircraft had them long before handheld units it has a lot to do with range and how much mop gear you want to wear or how bug your reflective survival blanket to s lol


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

User Name said:


> i found only rubbish on ebay.


Find anything elsewhere yet?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

what do you mean with? Are there any Conmpany who build good Quality for official use?


----------

